# Mom's Yorkie Hit by Car :(



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh yall this is the worst morning. I just a call from my Mom (in Alabama) and her new little Yorkie puppy was hit and killed by a car last night. They were leaving for a football game and think the puppy must have snuck out the back door without being seen. They never knew he'd gotten out the door. When they were pulling into the driveway late last night the noticed something in the road. They approached it and it was their tiny little puppy - still warm, but passed away. He was only 5 months old. Please keep my family in your prayers. They are devastated.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bridget,

I am so very sorry. Your mom must be devastated. I don't even know what to say - such sadness.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry...I am crying reading your post. Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your family. I will keep them in my prayers. This is so sad.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Bridget,

I am in total shock....................... I am so so so sorry, please let your mom know she is in my thoughts, so are you! So sad...............


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a sad, sad situation! I am so sorry Bridget---no words really can make this better. Sending all our love to you & your mom.
RIP sweet baby boy.


----------



## Artbythecreek (Apr 16, 2013)

That is so sad. I'm sorry.:smcry:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, how horribly sad. Poor precious baby boy, rest in peace little one. Hugs to your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! So heartbreaking! I am so very sorry, I don't know what even to write to make anyone feel better. Just sending a hug to your family.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Bridget, that is so awful  What a devastating situation. Please tell your mom we are so sorry for her loss.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh hun. Give your mother the prayers and thoughts of our family. My eyes are tearing up now. I just pray he/ she didn't suffer and went quickly. That doesn't change that they are gone but it would make me feel somewhat better.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much you guys. A neighbor said he saw a truck slow down in the road about 10 minutes before my Mom got home, so they think that is when it happened. God be with that sweet little baby. He'd never been in the road before and the world is so big when you are only 5 months old and so very tiny. :crying:I will pass on your love to Mom and my family. My Mom just retired so she was in love with this puppy. They spent every moment together cuddled up. My nephew is heartbroken - it was technically "his" puppy. They buried "Nike" the baby Yorkie - under the Crepe Myrtle trees in their yard at 4 a.m. this morning. My nephew said the puppy would like it there because he could see all the birds who fly there .... he loved birds. I think my heart shattered into a million pieces when I heard that. The heart and mind of a child (he is only 10 years old).


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh that's terrible. I am so sorry. I cannot imagine. Thoughts and prayers for your mom.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Bridget...how very heartbreaking this is!! I'm so saddened for your Mom and family! Please let them know they are in my prayers to get thru this terrible accident!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my, words can not even convey how sorry I am and hoping your Mom sees her way through this.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Big hugs to your Mom and nephew.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Bridget I'm so sorry to hear this. So, so sad. I will keep you family in my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD that's so sad.. WE had that happen to a nursing stray we found, she slipped out, leaving her pups and I stopped at the grocery store on the way home. As I come over the hill I saw headlights swerve near what would have been my house...sure enough,I get over the hill and I see something white in the road , it was Sadie, she was still alive but badly injured. I called my friend, she called the vet and I stayed with Sadie ,we took her to the vet on a stetcher , we used a leftover cabinet door... Her back was broken and she was paralized after trying to treat her, the calcium was cutting into her spine and she was sent to the bridge...If only I hadnt' stopped at the grocery store...If only I'd checked a second time, not assuming she wouldn't leave her 9 day old puppies...

After that we had a door with lots of glass installed in the kitchen to the garage and when we've checked and double checked we back out and do a head count before we but the garage door down.
We count all the doggies before we close the door and watch as we back out... of course they all stand and watch us as we leave so we can check heads... Sometimes after we close the door,we look in the kitchen window and count again...
Daisy my foster, being so small and quick, we put her in the carrier before we leave and double check to make sure she's still in there...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Losing a pet is always sad, but this is tragic---your poor nephew! I just keep thinking about your dear family & the shock & grief & "if onlys." I don't think I would cope well if this happened to me.:crying::crying:
:wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It really is tragic and yet such a good reminder for us all to be that much more careful  . Thanks for sharing your story Michelle - and for the head count tips. Very important to remember. Sandi, you are so right, the "if only's" will haunt them for quite a while I'm afraid. I would probably be close to losing my mind if it were Bella...I just can't imagine. I wish I could ease their pain and roll back the clock for them .


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, I don't even know what to say. This is so sad. I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this, Bridget. My thoughts are with your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Bridget,

My heart aches for your family. Your nephew who is dealing with this tragedy at such a young age, your mom who has lost her companion and dear Nike who was taken before his life was just beginning. I'll pray for all of them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my lord.....that's one of a dog owner's worst nightmares....:smcry:





I am so sorry for your family, they must be totally devastated and beating themselves up with guilt....:crying:

my sister's indoor cat snuck outside recently unnoticed and was attacked by a large animal and is now dead. ...so very painful...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh how sad. Your poor mother, what a terrible thing to have happen.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Bridget,

I am so sorry to hear this. Will be praying for your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I AM SO SORRY:smcry::smcry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying:Bridget - I'm so very sorry about your mom's loss of little, Nike. She must be beside herself. Such a freak accident. Just heartbreaking for your whole family. Please send my prayers and hugs to them. I hope that they will be able to bring another little one into their lives especially for your nephew. Maybe they'll consider rescue. From the looks of Marti's new fosters, there are a lot of little cuties out there...and it will mean losing one life but saving another. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- this is so sad. I'm sitting here crying for your Mom's loss.

Sending lots of prayers her way.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no :-( truly devastating. I'm so sorry for you mom's loss. :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a devastating thing to happen. They are so quick. It could happen to any one of us. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Mom and family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it's so heartbreaking.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bridget...this is so heartbreaking! I am so sorry for you and your mom...sending thoughts and prayers to you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's horrible! Prayers for your Mom!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

How sad. I am so sorry. Praying for you family. RIP little one.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your mom's loss. Simba and I are sending some love your way

RIP lil Nike


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG Bridget! That is just awful, and any puppy parent's worst nightmare. I am so sorry, I know your mom is so upset.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is horrible. So sorry.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is so awful :crying: they must be totally devastated. I am so sad for them all.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My heart is in my throat after reading this post. I can't imagine how completely devastated and heartbroken they must feel. I am sending prayers for them...I don't even know what to say. It is just too sad.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Big hugs to your Mom and family! So heartbreaking!


----------



## paolacastro1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

omg! I am SOOOOO SORRY! this is terrible!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry, i know you must all be devastated. Hugs


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much for all of the love and prayers. I have shared your messages with my Mom and they were so overwhelmed by your kindness. Thanks again.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your family  It does get better though, with prayer and time! I think we all need to prepare ourselves as dog owners that no matter what, it is inevitable that one day our little ones will depart. 

I thought Dolce was going to live forever, or at least until I grew older and got married and had children, that he would still be there. But the truth is, we don't have control over those type of things. Everything that happens is because God allows it to teach us things and make us stronger. I believe it is no one's fault, and that is just how it was destined to be. I found comfort in understanding that... I pray your family finds comfort too! My deepest condolences :heart:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

How's your mom doing?


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness, this is devastating! I'm so sorry for your family and your loss. A life taken too soon


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers & hugs to you and your family.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh... My heart aches for your mom and family. So sad, sweet precious angel!


----------

